# Screen printing on socks??



## FTWear (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi all

I have recently had a customer ask if we can screenprint on socks but this is something I have never done. It seems really very tricky to me, what with all the stretchiness...

Has anyone done this before? What would I need to really watch out for?

Thanks,
Annie


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Annie,

Perhaps I can help here, even though I don't know much about screen printing other than the basics. However while looking at stuff for DTG printing, I came across this post about printing onto socks, and I even remembered where the post was! I'm sure it will give you some useful information for screen printing onto socks.

http://www.screenprintinguniversity.com/forums/topic-1402.html


----------

